# Egyptian Mouthbrooder - Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor



## KonaBoy

Anyone have any experience with this little fish? I'm thinking of getting a trio (1M/2F). They seem like a neat little fish, and even though I've never had a mouthbrooder, they seem like a good beginner I was thinking of doing a 3D slate background, with a black sand for substrate. I also have some slate caves made, and was thinking of some low light plants. Does anyone know if they'll dig up plants? Thanks,

Cory


----------



## KonaBoy

No one has had these before?


----------



## Vincent

I've never kept this fish before, but if you do a search you can find some earlier posts about this fish.


----------



## dogofwar

I keep Pseudo. philander dispersus, which is really closely related.

I don't keep plants with mine, but they don't seem to dig excessively. They're pretty small fish, so I think they're impact on plants would be minimal.

Females appreciate some cover from the males. I uses pieces and rubber-banded together stacks of PVC. They breed all the time.


----------



## Reeyia

I recently acquired 5 Ps. multicolor. The seller thought they were multicolor multicolor and all male. I was also told that they were hatched ca August '07 which makes them nearly a year old. I've had them about 2 months in a 45g with fake plants, driftwood and rocks with a sand substrate; and I have been searching for multi. females for awhile without success.
As time went on they each staked out territory and 2 of them dug pits under some rocks, they only fussed with each other when one strayed into their neighbors area.
Over the last 2 weeks I have observed what appears to be spawning. The 2 would circle, shimmy and one would nuzzle the others anal fin; they would quickly exchange places and repeat the process. I was unable to see any eggs actually being expelled but I suppose the eggs would not be able to actually be seen anyway. Afterwards, the cave owner would chase away the other one. I'm not experienced enough to tell if the one chased away is holding eggs especially if only holding a few. The mouth seems to be bulging underneath ever so slightly however I can't be 100% sure.
So, here's the question(s): Will males pair up with each other and go through spawning activity? I thought this type of pairing only went on with females when there were no males around?
The spawning activity happened last Sunday so the 'female' will be holding for 8 days tomorrow; the second occurence happened today. 
Sorry for the long post, any advice - insight will be appreciated since there is not alot of info on the net! Hopefully experienced breeders will help me out here!


----------



## Reeyia

Contrary to what little I've managed to find on the web - which says the female is chased off by the male and broods alone somewhere safe - the 2 that were engaged in spawning type activity today have settled down together in a pit under a rock. At first the one chased off the other, but now they are both together. One is hunkered down in the pit pretty good and the other hovers over and chases anybody else off.
Have absolutely no clue what is going on here - any insight on the spawning habits of these fish?


----------



## aquaticclarity

You should be able to tell males from females very easily. Males will have color (blues and reds) and females won't.

Sounds like you have some "prison loving" going on in the tank!

Jeff


----------



## Reeyia

Yea - that was my fear! I believe you're correct, activity in the tank is back to normal. I'm back to my intense search for females! Any help out there with that?


----------



## A b s T r a c T

i have and they breed extreamly quick i brought 2 and they bred the same day i got them she wasnt such a great parent she often spat them out and swam around the tank leaving them vunerable so i striped her and 3 days later she was holding again i still some of the babies i can take some pics if u want??


----------



## earlblewett

Dear Cory,

The Ps. multicolor are the easiest of the Pseudocrenilabrus genus to keep since they aren't that aggressive. I've had 5 in a 5.5 gallon tank get on quite well. I had them in a planted tand with rootwood and they didn't dig much at all. I can only keep one Ps. nicholsi male in a 25 gallon tank and it is full of hiding places plants and Congo tetras as dither fish.

The Ps. multicolor are easy to breed but you will have more fry survive if you put the brooding female in her own tank.

I had Ps. multicolor multicolor (Egyptian Mouthbrooders) and now have what I think is Ps. multicolor victoriae (a much much more colourful fish). I also have Ps. nicholsi.

Best wishes,

Earl (a Canuck down in too-hot Oklahoma)


----------



## KonaBoy

Well, I got them 

Male









Male pimpin  









Tankmate, Charley the B.N. Pleco









EDIT: I have 1M/3F


----------



## StructureGuy

KonaBoy said:


> Well, I got them
> 
> EDIT: I have 1M/3F


Looks more like Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae to me and not
Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor multicolor

P. multicolor multicolor is the "Egyptian Mouthbrooder"

Kevin


----------



## Fire_Chair

I agree, they look exactly like my victoriae.


----------



## Nebraska_cichlids

Do any of you guys have P. multicolor victoriae juvies to spare (sell) and would be willing to ship to Lincoln, NE?


----------



## StructureGuy

Nebraska_cichlids said:


> Do any of you guys have P. multicolor victoriae juvies to spare (sell) and would be willing to ship to Lincoln, NE?


I turned in around 20 for BAP points and I no longer keep them.

Kevin


----------



## xWingman48

I have a trio of Pseudocrenilabrus Philander in a 30 gallon in my office, and they're breeding like crazy without me doing anything special. They look a lot like the multicolors; my male has blue lips and a bright red dorsal. They're a fun little fish to keep.

I've got 20 fry in a grow out tank at home, and one of my females is holding again.


----------



## Nebraska_cichlids

Hi! Thanks for the offer! I suppose you are talking about P. philander dispersus, correct? Let me do a little bit of research and I'll get back with you this weekend. Not that I typically worry much about finding brightly colored fish, but the dispersus might be a little too plain compared with P. multicolor victoriae.

While I'm trying to make up my mind, please let me know by PM whether you would be willing to ship the fish to Lincoln, Nebraska and how much would you be asking for? I'm thinking of a group of about 6 fish (2M, 4F).

Thanks.

Janos


----------

